# Sig-Pro



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Tried the grip on a SigPro yesterday and damn I must have small hands
That thing was to much....guess 239 may be the only sig that might fit
and 225/06.....any suggestions as sigs arent in stock around here much
that I have found anyway........still looking:watching::watching:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just replied to your post at the SiGForum. The basics are there. The only way to know for sure about handguns is to put them in YOUR hands. How they fit and feel depends mostly on YOUR first hand knowledge that it will from forum inputs of "buy *this or that*" or "get a *brand name*". What fits and feel best in my hands will likely NOT have the same kind of reception with other people.

Even better input would be to actually shoot ones you are considering/intending to buy before you drop and cash. Rnges that rent, friends going to the range or whatever. these "test drives" can be invaluable especially if you "wanted to get a *whatever* becasue of (whatever reason you have/had), only to shoot it and find: it felt weird, didn't like the way the controls were laid out, didn't like the sights, slide bite, or any of the many other things you would only find out by actually shooting it versus hearing or reading about the "commercials or testamonials" of wherever you read and hear about them from.

Knowing enough about a make or model is a good starting point. However, you will likely never hear anything bad about a gun from a manufacturer. You will likely get steered in a particular direction from the person at the counter depending on the brand preference or bias, pro AND con. Your cash, do your homework and make your decisions your way. Any other questions, just ask away.


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Just replied to your post at the SiGForum. The basics are there. The only way to know for sure about handguns is to put them in YOUR hands. How they fit and feel depends mostly on YOUR first hand knowledge that it will from forum inputs of "buy *this or that*" or "get a *brand name*". What fits and feel best in my hands will likely NOT have the same kind of reception with other people.
> 
> Even better input would be to actually shoot ones you are considering/intending to buy before you drop and cash. Rnges that rent, friends going to the range or whatever. these "test drives" can be invaluable especially if you "wanted to get a *whatever* becasue of (whatever reason you have/had), only to shoot it and find: it felt weird, didn't like the way the controls were laid out, didn't like the sights, slide bite, or any of the many other things you would only find out by actually shooting it versus hearing or reading about the "commercials or testamonials" of wherever you read and hear about them from.
> 
> Knowing enough about a make or model is a good starting point. However, you will likely never hear anything bad about a gun from a manufacturer. You will likely get steered in a particular direction from the person at the counter depending on the brand preference or bias, pro AND con. Your cash, do your homework and make your decisions your way. Any other questions, just ask away.


+1. I have always chosen my weapon by what feels best in my hands. The best advice I ever got was when I was buying a digital SLR & it was "try it in your hands. If it doesn't fit, you won't use it". Has worked well for me with my weapons.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

wayno said:


> Tried the grip on a SigPro yesterday and damn I must have small hands
> That thing was to much....guess 239 may be the only sig that might fit
> and 225/06.....any suggestions as sigs arent in stock around here much
> that I have found anyway........still looking:watching::watching:


The sig pro is too much for me, as well. However, all other "P" series guns(p6, 220, 226, 228/229) are a perfect fit.


----------

